# La fine di un amore



## Old Cyntya77 (21 Maggio 2007)

E' stato il mio primo amore,siamo stati insieme quasi 4 anni poi tutto è finito in malo modo.Dopo un anno abbiamo ricominciato a sentirci ma ognuno con la propria vita,le proprie storie...negli anni ci siamo sempre sentiti telefonicamente e ci siamo incontrati qualche volta per strada e un paio di volte siamo usciti insieme ma sono state uscite catastrofiche!!!Poi venerdì sera ci sentiamo è finita la sua ennesima storia,decidiamo di vederci sabato sera e di andare,per la serata,nella sua casa di villeggiatura.Ovviamente trascorro tutto il sabato dalla mattina fino alle 20:00,ora dell'appuntamento a preparami,ma so che lui è innammorato di un'altra ex.
La serata è davvero magica,finalmente ci chieriamo da persone adulte,niente insulti,nessuna catastrofe,dopo 13 anni di kasini finalmente ci affrontiamo e parliamo apertamente dei nostri sentimenti.Durante quella serata esistiamo solo io e lui,nessun rumore dall'esterno,nessuno che possa disturbarci.
Finalmente ho ritrovato un uomo vero,dolce,maturo e non più quel ragazzetto che mi aveva spezzato il cuore anni prima.
Ad un certo punto lui si avvicina,dolcemente mi bacia e finiamo per fare l'amore,una magia che i 13 anni precedenti non ci avevano visti pronti a vivere,un momento al massimo del romanticismo e della tenerezza.Ma in fondo sento che è un addio.

Quando andiamo via ci abbracciamo alla sola luce delle lucciole e dei fari della sua macchina.Saluto quella casa che non vedevo da ben 11 anni,che mi era mancata e che non credo rivedrò mai più.Domenica ci mandiamo dei messaggi lui è stato dolcissimo.Però per quanto grande sia il suo affetto per me,non è amore,io invece non ho mai smesso d'amarlo.In quel sabato sera ho lasciato andare quei ragazzini di 13 anni fa,la rabbia è sparita ed è sopraggiunta la consapevolezza,finalmente sono riuscita a fidarmi di lui,a lasciarmi andare a smetterla di "giudicarlo" come un mostro che mi ha ferita,sono riuscita a sentirlo fin dentro l'anima.
Ora sto male,mi manca ma so di non poterlo avere.Il tempo,dicono,guarisce tutte le ferite ma adesso ho il cuore a pezzi.Non mi è concesso di vivere la mia vita con la persona che amo di più al mondo.Mi sento sola,triste ma libera dalla rabbia che mi aveva lacerato dopo la fine della nostra storia,spero che il mio amore per lui si trasformi in un affetto profondo in modo da lasciare spazio ad un nuovo amore.


----------



## Old Airforever (21 Maggio 2007)

Cyntya77 ha detto:


> E' stato il mio primo amore,siamo stati insieme quasi 4 anni poi tutto è finito in malo modo.Dopo un anno abbiamo ricominciato a sentirci ma ognuno con la propria vita,le proprie storie...negli anni ci siamo sempre sentiti telefonicamente e ci siamo incontrati qualche volta per strada e un paio di volte siamo usciti insieme ma sono state uscite catastrofiche!!!Poi venerdì sera ci sentiamo è finita la sua ennesima storia,decidiamo di vederci sabato sera e di andare,per la serata,nella sua casa di villeggiatura.Ovviamente trascorro tutto il sabato dalla mattina fino alle 20:00,ora dell'appuntamento a preparami,ma so che lui è innammorato di un'altra ex.
> La serata è davvero magica,finalmente ci chieriamo da persone adulte,niente insulti,nessuna catastrofe,dopo 13 anni di kasini finalmente ci affrontiamo e parliamo apertamente dei nostri sentimenti.Durante quella serata esistiamo solo io e lui,nessun rumore dall'esterno,nessuno che possa disturbarci.
> Finalmente ho ritrovato un uomo vero,dolce,maturo e non più quel ragazzetto che mi aveva spezzato il cuore anni prima.
> Ad un certo punto lui si avvicina,dolcemente mi bacia e finiamo per fare l'amore,una magia che i 13 anni precedenti non ci avevano visti pronti a vivere,un momento al massimo del romanticismo e della tenerezza.Ma in fondo sento che è un addio.
> ...


Tenendoti con lui in contatto, rivedendolo, rivedendo e frequentando ambienti che vedevi e frequentavi mentre stavi tra le sue braccia, non è certamente cosa sana per te.
La miglior soluzione, la miglior cura sarebbe quella di dimenticarlo. Non facile, lo so. Ma neanche tanto difficile o impossibile. Ma se continuerai a sentirlo e vederlo, il periodo di eventual "cura" sarà sempre più lungo. E "guarirai" più lentamente.
Ogni volta che hai con lui a che fare, ti sembra di stare bene. Ma ti "uccidi" solamente.
Air


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Maggio 2007)

*nel frattempo*



Airforever ha detto:


> Tenendoti con lui in contatto, rivedendolo, rivedendo e frequentando ambienti che vedevi e frequentavi mentre stavi tra le sue braccia, non è certamente cosa sana per te.
> La miglior soluzione, la miglior cura sarebbe quella di dimenticarlo. Non facile, lo so. Ma neanche tanto difficile o impossibile. Ma se continuerai a sentirlo e vederlo, il periodo di eventual "cura" sarà sempre più lungo. E "guarirai" più lentamente.
> Ogni volta che hai con lui a che fare, ti sembra di stare bene. Ma ti "uccidi" solamente.
> Air


Nel corso di questi anni Cyntya ha avuto delle storie.
Lui è un amore speciale che non le ha impedito di vivere.
La cosa sembrava irrisolta.
Se ora lei la sente chiusa può essere un elemento di forza per il futuro.
Ma forse vuol sentirsi dire che se c'è stato qualcosa dop 13 anni potrà esserci qualcosa anche fra un po'.
Chissà..


----------



## Old simo (21 Maggio 2007)

*Ciao Cyntya!*



Cyntya77 ha detto:


> E' stato il mio primo amore,siamo stati insieme quasi 4 anni poi tutto è finito in malo modo.Dopo un anno abbiamo ricominciato a sentirci ma ognuno con la propria vita,le proprie storie...negli anni ci siamo sempre sentiti telefonicamente e ci siamo incontrati qualche volta per strada e un paio di volte siamo usciti insieme ma sono state uscite catastrofiche!!!Poi venerdì sera ci sentiamo è finita la sua ennesima storia,decidiamo di vederci sabato sera e di andare,per la serata,nella sua casa di villeggiatura.Ovviamente trascorro tutto il sabato dalla mattina fino alle 20:00,ora dell'appuntamento a preparami,ma so che lui è innammorato di un'altra ex.
> La serata è davvero magica,finalmente ci chieriamo da persone adulte,niente insulti,nessuna catastrofe,dopo 13 anni di kasini finalmente ci affrontiamo e parliamo apertamente dei nostri sentimenti.Durante quella serata esistiamo solo io e lui,nessun rumore dall'esterno,nessuno che possa disturbarci.
> Finalmente ho ritrovato un uomo vero,dolce,maturo e non più quel ragazzetto che mi aveva spezzato il cuore anni prima.
> Ad un certo punto lui si avvicina,dolcemente mi bacia e finiamo per fare l'amore,una magia che i 13 anni precedenti non ci avevano visti pronti a vivere,un momento al massimo del romanticismo e della tenerezza.Ma in fondo sento che è un addio.
> ...


 
Bellissimo questo tuo post, mi ha dato delle emozioni bellissime...posso chiederti come mai pensi che non possa esserci futuro x voi? dici che lui è stato fantastico con te, che lo ami, che x la prima volta lo hai sentito sincero...che cos'è che ti impedisce di vivere questa storia, di riprovare? dici che lui è innamorato di una sua ex...ne hai la certezza?
Un abbraccio, Simo.


----------



## Old Cyntya77 (22 Maggio 2007)

simo ha detto:


> Bellissimo questo tuo post, mi ha dato delle emozioni bellissime...posso chiederti come mai pensi che non possa esserci futuro x voi? dici che lui è stato fantastico con te, che lo ami, che x la prima volta lo hai sentito sincero...che cos'è che ti impedisce di vivere questa storia, di riprovare? dici che lui è innamorato di una sua ex...ne hai la certezza?
> Un abbraccio, Simo.


E' stato lui a dirmelggi,dopo aver scritto il post sono andata dove ci baciammo per la prima volta 13 anni fa precisamente il 13 Novembre 1994 con lettere e foto per riflettere e provare a entrare in contatto con le mie emozioni,ho pianto,ho sorriso,ho sentito il tempo scorrermi nelle vene.Ho rivissuto gli ultimi 13 anni con la mente e con il cuore.
Stasera gli ho mandato un messaggio:

"Mi hai detto che sei innamorato di XXXXX e che speri di tornare con lei ma voglio che tu rifletta sulla possibilità di rimetterti con me.Voglio che tu pensi anche a ciò che provi per me e a cosa rappresento davvero.Voglio che tu prenda in considerazione la cosa.Non ho mai smesso d'amarti,se ne uscirò "perdente" almeno ci avrò provato.Non posso che sperare che ci sia ancora posto per me nella tua vita e nel tuo cuore.Non posso non provare è troppo importante.Sei tu il mio desiderio più nascosto e voglio riaverti.Vorrei non fosse una sola volta,vorrei vivere altre mille serate felice come sabato sera.Sono disposta a tutto se me ne darai la possibilità"

Non so se questa possibilità lui potrà darmela ma a questo punto che ho da perdere?
Sono stata con altre persone e ho proseguito per la mia strada ma in fondo al mio cuore c'è sempre stato lui,tutto mi riportava  a questo ragazzo,anche i sogni,ogni notte.
Non posso che pregare che lui voglia riprovare con me...perchè tutto il mio corpo e la mia anima desiderano lui.
er la prima volta in tutti questi anni sono riuscita a vederlo diversamente,da donna che vorrebbe una storia vera con lui e al diavolo il passato,vorrei sposarlo,avere dei figli da lui,invecchiare insieme.
Ma lui mi ha risposto di no...ama lei...


----------



## Old Cyntya77 (22 Maggio 2007)

simo ha detto:


> Bellissimo questo tuo post, mi ha dato delle emozioni bellissime...posso chiederti come mai pensi che non possa esserci futuro x voi? dici che lui è stato fantastico con te, che lo ami, che x la prima volta lo hai sentito sincero...che cos'è che ti impedisce di vivere questa storia, di riprovare? dici che lui è innamorato di una sua ex...ne hai la certezza?
> Un abbraccio, Simo.


E' stato lui a dirmelggi,dopo aver scritto il post sono andata dove ci baciammo per la prima volta 13 anni fa precisamente il 13 Novembre 1994 con lettere e foto per riflettere e provare a entrare in contatto con le mie emozioni,ho pianto,ho sorriso,ho sentito il tempo scorrermi nelle vene.Ho rivissuto gli ultimi 13 anni con la mente e con il cuore.
Stasera gli ho mandato un messaggio:

"Mi hai detto che sei innamorato di XXXXX e che speri di tornare con lei ma voglio che tu rifletta sulla possibilità di rimetterti con me.Voglio che tu pensi anche a ciò che provi per me e a cosa rappresento davvero.Voglio che tu prenda in considerazione la cosa.Non ho mai smesso d'amarti,se ne uscirò "perdente" almeno ci avrò provato.Non posso che sperare che ci sia ancora posto per me nella tua vita e nel tuo cuore.Non posso non provare è troppo importante.Sei tu il mio desiderio più nascosto e voglio riaverti.Vorrei non fosse una sola volta,vorrei vivere altre mille serate felice come sabato sera.Sono disposta a tutto se me ne darai la possibilità"

Non so se questa possibilità lui potrà darmela ma a questo punto che ho da perdere?
Sono stata con altre persone e ho proseguito per la mia strada ma in fondo al mio cuore c'è sempre stato lui,tutto mi riportava  a questo ragazzo,anche i sogni,ogni notte.
Non posso che pregare che lui voglia riprovare con me...perchè tutto il mio corpo e la mia anima desiderano lui.
er la prima volta in tutti questi anni sono riuscita a vederlo diversamente,da donna che vorrebbe una storia vera con lui e al diavolo il passato,vorrei sposarlo,avere dei figli da lui,invecchiare insieme.
Ma lui mi ha risposto di no...ama lei...


----------



## Old simo (22 Maggio 2007)

*Cyntya...*



Cyntya77 ha detto:


> E' stato lui a dirmelggi,dopo aver scritto il post sono andata dove ci baciammo per la prima volta 13 anni fa precisamente il 13 Novembre 1994 con lettere e foto per riflettere e provare a entrare in contatto con le mie emozioni,ho pianto,ho sorriso,ho sentito il tempo scorrermi nelle vene.Ho rivissuto gli ultimi 13 anni con la mente e con il cuore.
> Stasera gli ho mandato un messaggio:
> 
> "Mi hai detto che sei innamorato di XXXXX e che speri di tornare con lei ma voglio che tu rifletta sulla possibilità di rimetterti con me.Voglio che tu pensi anche a ciò che provi per me e a cosa rappresento davvero.Voglio che tu prenda in considerazione la cosa.Non ho mai smesso d'amarti,se ne uscirò "perdente" almeno ci avrò provato.Non posso che sperare che ci sia ancora posto per me nella tua vita e nel tuo cuore.Non posso non provare è troppo importante.Sei tu il mio desiderio più nascosto e voglio riaverti.Vorrei non fosse una sola volta,vorrei vivere altre mille serate felice come sabato sera.Sono disposta a tutto se me ne darai la possibilità"
> ...


 
lui ama una ex...e lei? mi pare di capire che non ricambi? io credo tu abbia fatto bene a scrivere quel messaggio...almeno non avrai rimpianti x non aver tentato! Pero' cavolo...questi che dicono di amare un'altra e poi passano una serata da favola con te...boh, io non capisco!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Maggio 2007)

*Eh*



simo ha detto:


> lui ama una ex...e lei? mi pare di capire che non ricambi? io credo tu abbia fatto bene a scrivere quel messaggio...almeno non avrai rimpianti x non aver tentato! Pero' cavolo...questi che dicono di amare un'altra e poi passano una serata da favola con te...boh, io non capisco!


..mai capiremo gli uomini !


----------



## Old simo (22 Maggio 2007)

*Vero...*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ..mai capiremo gli uomini !


 













allora non sono sola!!!


----------



## Old mr.perfect (22 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ..mai capiremo gli uomini !


per la par condicio: mai capirò le donne


----------



## Old Cyntya77 (22 Maggio 2007)

Loro si sono lasciati un paio d'anni fa perchè la madre di lei non voleva,adesso sembra stia tornando sui suoi passi...
Ieri lui mi ha risposto:
"Amo più della mia vita XXXXX e mi è entrata dentro a tal punto che ogni battito del mio cuore è legato ad ogni battito delle sue ciglia...voglio che tu non sia scontenta...voglio solo che la serenità sia parte importante della tua vita.Io non sparirò e di discorsetti telefonici notturni e di belle serate accompagnate da una birra ne esisteranno ancora...magari in 4.T.v.b."
Certo il "...magari in 4"poteva risparmiarselo,rabbrividisco al sol pensiero!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Sapete ho sbagliato a fare l'amore con lui,non per la cosa di per sè stessa ma perchè ho lasciato cadere tutte le mie difese,negli anni avevo imparato che non si deve mai abbassare la guardia se ci si tiene alla propria pelle!!!
Io invece mi sono lasciata andare del tutto....pessima scelta!!!
Quel dolore per la fine della nostra storia,la sua mancanza non mi hanno mai lasciata sola nel corso degli anni ma avevo imparato a gestire la situazione e a tenerla sotto controllo,avevo imparato a tenerla in un angolo e a soffrirne il meno possibile.
Adesso invece ho riaperto quella ferita tanto dolorosa.
Sono stata un'idiota!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Speravo che in fondo lui provasse ancora qualcosa per me e invece la cretina che si è fatta mille castelli in aria ero solo io.
Ero convinta che potesse esistere almeno la possibilità di un confronto me niente!!!!
Sono stata dimenticata...ma dovrei essere felice...lui mi vuole bene!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ke idiota!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Vabbè oggi mi sono svegliata di primo mattino,voglio scrivergli una lettera,per un pò di tempo meglio non sentirci devo leccarmi le ferite da sola,in fondo è quello che ho fatto negli ultimi anni,sono andata avanti da sola.
Poi vedrò se i miei mi prestano 5000 euro per partire e tornare in Australia(ci sono stata due anni fa)devo cambiare aria e un paio di mesi fuori potrebbero aiutarmi a superare la cosa.
Non ci si può lasciare andare così...non voglio...
Prego solo Dio di riprendersi quest'amore non ricambiato perchè io non so davvero cosa farmene!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non sono arrabbiata con lui,non posso certo incolparlo se non mi ama ma sono stufa,stufa,stufa!!!
Voglio anche io vivere una vita sentimentale felice ed appagante,voglio togliermi dalla testa questa persona una volta e per sempre!!!Questo è ciò che mi fa rabbia,non riuscire a dimenticarlo!!!


----------



## Iris (22 Maggio 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> per la par condicio: mai capirò le donne


 Forse neanche ci proviamo a capirci


----------



## lea (22 Maggio 2007)

*Le minestre riscaldate*

Le minestre riscaldate fano questa fine, purtroppo, volta pagina..


----------



## Old mr.perfect (22 Maggio 2007)

*le ragazze*

luca carboni, nel testo della sua canzone "le ragazze" canta: "...ma loro non le riesci mai a capire loro le puoi solo amare..."


----------



## Iris (22 Maggio 2007)

*Mr Perfect*

In definitiva vale per tutte le persone...le ami e non sai perchè, e tutto va bene così.
Qundo ti poni il problema di capirle, forse c'è gia qualcosa che non va.
A me, accade così almeno.


----------



## Old Cyntya77 (22 Maggio 2007)

Sapete in fin dei conti l'errore è stato il mio,uno scotto decisamente alto da pagare per un attimo di paradiso!!!
Vedremo se questa volta ho imparato la lezione!!!


----------



## Iris (22 Maggio 2007)

Cyntya77 ha detto:


> Sapete in fin dei conti l'errore è stato il mio,uno scotto decisamente alto da pagare per un attimo di paradiso!!!
> Vedremo se questa volta ho imparato la lezione!!!


Non flagellarti... C'era pure lui, più colpevole di te, perchè più lucido...almeno sembra.
 Comunque consolati...rinverdire i fasti di un antico amore é una tentazione frequente....quasi mai funziona bene.
Forse neanche lo ami veramente, ma sei legata al ricordo che hai di lui.


----------



## Bruja (22 Maggio 2007)

*Cyntyya*

Non ho potuto risponderti prima e mi è andata bene............
Stavo per scrivere che questo rapporto, questa "chiusura" amorosa in qualche modo ha esorcizzato il tuo ricordo irrealizzato e irrealizzabile, ma non approvavo il suo comportamento; se ama un'altra lo stare con te è stato comunque un errore, per non dire un atto sentimentalmente "peloso"......... ed un tradimento al su0o amore puro!!!
Adesso, alla luce di quello che sai.......... credo che non sarà così difficile chiudere questo capitolo ed andare avanti.
Sai qual'è la mia domanda incuriosita? Tanto amore professato per questa meritevole ragazza che sarà quella della sua vita e già per lei ha dei segreti poco nobili se non sleali......... che futuro l'aspetta??????
Tesoro, ti è andata di lusso!
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Maggio 2007)

*rileggiti*



Cyntya77 ha detto:


> Sapete in fin dei conti l'errore è stato il mio,uno scotto decisamente alto da pagare per un attimo di paradiso!!!
> Vedremo se questa volta ho imparato la lezione!!!


Non pensare solo al fatto che avete fatto l'amore, ma pensa al fatto che hai chiarito.
Hai avuto un addio dolce.


----------



## Old Angel (23 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non ho potuto risponderti prima e mi è andata bene............
> Stavo per scrivere che questo rapporto, questa "chiusura" amorosa in qualche modo ha esorcizzato il tuo ricordo irrealizzato e irrealizzabile, ma non approvavo il suo comportamento; se ama un'altra lo stare con te è stato comunque un errore, per non dire un atto sentimentalmente "peloso"......... ed un tradimento al su0o amore puro!!!
> Adesso, alla luce di quello che sai.......... credo che non sarà così difficile chiudere questo capitolo ed andare avanti.
> * Sai qual'è la mia domanda incuriosita? Tanto amore professato per questa meritevole ragazza che sarà quella della sua vita e già per lei ha dei segreti poco nobili se non sleali......... che futuro l'aspetta??????*
> ...


Già già...chissa perchè gira e rigira e ci stà sempre sta puzza di bruciato


----------



## Old Compos mentis (25 Maggio 2007)

Sapevi già del suo amore verso un'altra donna.
Sapevi anche come sarebbe andata a finire quel sabato sera.
Sapevi che era quanto di cui avevi bisogno.
Sapevi che ciò di cui avevi bisogno era riscattarti da quell'odio che ti aveva attanagliato l'anima.
Ed ora che fai?
Urli e strepiti perché è andata a finire come già sapevi sarebbe andata a finire?
Non ti ha presa in giro. Ti sei voluta prendere in giro. E quel che ti viene da questa storia non sono macerie, anzi! Hai recuperato il più bel ricordo che potessi avere di lui. 
Cara, se non l'avessi capito, tu non sei innamorata di lui, non sei rimasta innamorata di lui in questi anni. Tu sei innamorata del suo ricordo. 
E ti dirò di più: qualora avesse scelto di ricostruire il vostro rapporto, ben presto gli avresti rinfacciato i suoi difetti, perché quelli cara non son certo svaniti.
Guarda avanti, ti sei riscattata dal tuo dolore. Non costruirtene uno nuovo in sua sostituzione.


----------



## Old Cyntya77 (26 Maggio 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> Sapevi già del suo amore verso un'altra donna.
> Sapevi anche come sarebbe andata a finire quel sabato sera.
> Sapevi che era quanto di cui avevi bisogno.
> Sapevi che ciò di cui avevi bisogno era riscattarti da quell'odio che ti aveva attanagliato l'anima.
> ...


Vediamo se riesco a spiegartelo con la frase di una canzone 
...Ed era tipo "che c'importa di domani?" , stringimi le mani, ma i baci non risolvono i problemi, e ora non ci sei, domani è già arrivato, e brucia dentro sai, anche se ero preparato...
L'amore non è razionale ed il futuro non è scritto,i difetti li abbiamo tutti ed amare qualcuno solo per i pregi non è amore!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non credo d'essere innamorata del suo ricordo ma sai queste sono cose troppo personali per poter stabilire una regola uguale per tutti. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Lui è stato ed è una persona importantissima per me...questa è una cosa presente e non passata.


----------



## Old Airforever (26 Maggio 2007)

Cyntya77 ha detto:


> Vediamo se riesco a spiegartelo con la frase di una canzone
> ...Ed era tipo "che c'importa di domani?" , stringimi le mani, ma i baci non risolvono i problemi, e ora non ci sei, domani è già arrivato, e brucia dentro sai, anche se ero preparato...
> L'amore non è razionale ed il futuro non è scritto,i difetti li abbiamo tutti ed amare qualcuno per i pregi non è amore!!!
> 
> ...


E se domani un'altro sole il tuo corpo riscalderà...
Però domani un'altro bacio dimmi che sapore avrà...
Air


----------



## Old mr.perfect (26 Maggio 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> E se domani un'altro sole il tuo corpo riscalderà...
> Però domani un'altro bacio dimmi che sapore avrà...
> Air


miglior testo di canzone citar avresti potuto


----------



## Bruja (26 Maggio 2007)

*Cyntya*

Non avertene a male, capisco le tue sensazioni, ma anche se spiacente, il mio parere è che lui, alla fine, con te ha solo avuto , condita con molte belle parole, la solita alzata di culo prima di legarsi.....
Bruja


----------



## Old Cyntya77 (26 Maggio 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> miglior testo di canzone citar avresti potuto


Perchè non ti piace questa canzone?
Peccato...
...a me si...


----------



## Old Cyntya77 (26 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non avertene a male, capisco le tue sensazioni, ma anche se spiacente, il mio parere è che lui, alla fine, con te ha solo avuto , condita con molte belle parole, la solita alzata di culo prima di legarsi.....
> Bruja


 
Non credo,sai... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Lui non mi ha promesso mari e monti anzi è stato sempre molto chiaro...
Ognuno di noi due in quest'evento ha avuto le proprie responsabilità, e la scelta sbagliata l'ho fatta io. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




E'  stata una situazione strana che non ho saputo gestire,quando si tratta di lui non riesco mai a fare la "cosa giusta" per me ma solo quella che desidero e che,per la maggior parte delle volte,pago a caro prezzo...ma in questo lui non c'entra. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ogni scelta che si fa nella vita comporta naturalmente delle conseguenze e la mia di uscire con lui e fare l'amore mi ha portato a stare male ed è questo che mi fa rabbia,il non riuscire mai ad essere conseguenziale quando si tratta di questo ragazzo. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Mi sento una stupida e anche un pò patetica per questo sentimento che provo,che non è più ricambiato e che proprio non riesco a dimenticare.


----------



## Bruja (26 Maggio 2007)

*Cyntya*



Cyntya77 ha detto:


> Non credo,sai...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E quindi è come ho detto, fatto salvo che tu sei consapevole che hai voluto vivere questa storia come se fosse una storia con un futuro............ è solo per questo che hai dell'amarezza.   Ma questo comunque depone a favore della tua sensibilità...... lui poteva tirarsi indietro perchè solo un tacchino non si sarebbe accorto che tu eri presa oltre il dovuto.  Purtroppo tu lo vedi con i tuoi occhi, che sono ancora furoviati dal sentimento e dalla nostalgia, io non ho rapporti e lo vedo asetticamente e trovo che si sia servito e riverito in proprio!
Lo sò che non vuoi pensarla come me..... è presto...... forse fra qualche mese, chissà  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja 
Bruja


----------



## Old Cyntya77 (26 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> E quindi è come ho detto, fatto salvo che tu sei consapevole che hai voluto vivere questa storia come se fosse una storia con un futuro............ è solo per questo che hai dell'amarezza. Ma questo comunque depone a favore della tua sensibilità...... lui poteva tirarsi indietro perchè solo un tacchino non si sarebbe accorto che tu eri presa oltre il dovuto. Purtroppo tu lo vedi con i tuoi occhi, che sono ancora furoviati dal sentimento e dalla nostalgia, io non ho rapporti e lo vedo asetticamente e trovo che si sia servito e riverito in proprio!
> Lo sò che non vuoi pensarla come me..... è presto...... forse fra qualche mese, chissà
> 
> 
> ...


Non voglio pensarla come te non per "salvare" lui ma perchè se mi metto nella posizione della "vittima" non nè esco più.
Non voglio affrontare la cosa come una diciassettenne ma come una donna adulta.
Non ho altra scelta altrimenti mi costruirò altri motivi per rimanere legata a lui in qualche modo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Maggio 2007)

*Mah*



Cyntya77 ha detto:


> Non voglio pensarla come te non per "salvare" lui ma perchè se mi metto nella posizione della "vittima" non nè esco più.
> Non voglio affrontare la cosa come una diciassettenne ma come una donna adulta.
> Non ho altra scelta altrimenti mi costruirò altri motivi per rimanere legata a lui in qualche modo.


Cosa avresti preferito? Se fosse stata una sceneggiatura con il finale imposto ...avresti potuto scriverla meglio ? Non credo. Quello che non ti piace è solo il finale su cui non hai potere ..è imposto dalla produzione!


----------



## Old Cyntya77 (27 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Cosa avresti preferito? Se fosse stata una sceneggiatura con il finale imposto ...avresti potuto scriverla meglio ? Non credo. Quello che non ti piace è solo il finale su cui non hai potere ..è imposto dalla produzione!


Qesto penso sia ovvio...è normale che se,come lo chiami tu,il finale fosse stato come desideravo io non sarei stata male...
Ma non è una questione di avere o meno potere su questa benedetta fine il problema è che non avrei mai pensato di soffrire così tanto...pensavo che sarei stata triste,pensavo certo di stere male ma non in questa maniera...
E'la mia reazione che mi ha lasciata senza parole...
Io non credo che possano ferire solo le cose che non sai e che piovono all'improvviso dal cielo...a volte può capitare che anche quello che ben conosci può provocare dolori enormi ed inaspettati...
Tra l'altro non sto cercando di attribuire colpe a qualcuno ma che c'è di male o di strano nel vivere in malo modo una situazione del genere?Fortunatamente esistono i sentimenti e sfortunatamente non si possono controllare e non hanno alcuna logica.
Io non mi sto divertendo a vivere tutto questo...come dice una mia amica,sembra quasi che ci siamo lasciati adesso,forse perchè ho avuto l'insensata ed immotivata speranza che un giorno le cose sarebbero potute cambiare ed invece ho sentito sulla mia pelle la fine di tutto ciò che va oltre l'amicizia proprio quella sera...
Non ho spiegazioni per tutto quello che provo ma solo tante domande e questa volta riguardano solo me...perchè sto così male?Quando passerà?Smetterò mai d'amarlo?Riuscirò ad amare un altro uomo in un modo tanto profondo?...
Insomma ho paura per il futuro e non so come affrontare il presente considerando che mi si sono anche aggiunti di nuovo gli attacchi di panico oltre al dolore per tutta questa storia...


----------



## Bruja (27 Maggio 2007)

*Cyntya*

Tu npn sei una vittima, ti sei solo illusa, che è cosa diversa che capita molto spesso in queste situazioni, proprio perchè l'illusione risponde più ai sentimenti che alla ragione.
Che poi siano tornati gli attacchi di panico fa parte dell'iter normale, hai le difese "immunitarie psicologiche" basse e quindi sei più sensibilizzata.
Come hai detto tu stessa i sentimenti spesso sono privi di logica e questo risponde alle tue strane sensazioni e reazioni.
Le domande che devi porti non sono quando lo dimentichjerai e quando ti passerà, ma quando "ragionevolmente" comincerai a occuparti di te e non di lui, di quello che girava attorno a lui e di come tu hai reagito a lui.... adesso queste risposte non puoi dartele, non ne sei fuori, ma le altre, cosa fare per te stessa, a mio avviso sei già in ritardo.
Stare male va bene, ma anche lo stare male deve essere costruttivo, diversamente il sentimento che ci ha legato a chi ha deciso diversamente diventerà "malsano" per la nostra stessa vita.
L'errore nell'amore, e vale in ogni amore,è consaegnare all'altro il passe per la nostra felicità.... quella la possiamo costruire solo noi, gli altri al massimo possono dare una mano. 
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Maggio 2007)

*scusa*



Cyntya77 ha detto:


> Qesto penso sia ovvio...è normale che se,come lo chiami tu,il finale fosse stato come desideravo io non sarei stata male...
> Ma non è una questione di avere o meno potere su questa benedetta fine il problema è che non avrei mai pensato di soffrire così tanto...pensavo che sarei stata triste,pensavo certo di stere male ma non in questa maniera...
> E'la mia reazione che mi ha lasciata senza parole...
> Io non credo che possano ferire solo le cose che non sai e che piovono all'improvviso dal cielo...a volte può capitare che anche quello che ben conosci può provocare dolori enormi ed inaspettati...
> ...


Ma io cercavo di farti riflettere che se fine doveva essere ...è stata la fine migliore.
Stare male mi sembra normale e bisogna accettarlo.
Viviamo nella cultura da film americano in cui "va tutto bene..." ... Col cavolo! Non va tutto bene! Si sta male e si soffre e bisogna accetarlo.
Poi, come di ce Fa (il vero filosofo del forum) non ci si percepisce profondamente, non si entra in contatto con il nostro io profondo come quando si soffre e bisogna vivere la sofferenza per capirsi davvero e arricchirsi nel dolore.
Ti abbraccio

P.S. Poi ...si continua ..si sopravvive e poi ..si vive


----------



## Bruja (27 Maggio 2007)

*Persa*

Giusto.......... e non è neppure detto che non si viva meglio di quanto si sospettava fosse possibile...
Bruja


----------



## Old Cyntya77 (27 Maggio 2007)

Spero davvero che voi abbiate ragione perchè non voglio stare così male,la mia amica continua a dirmi di darmi tempo perchè la cosa è appena successa ed io so che ha ragione ma è un dolore talmente lancinante che mi arriva fin dentro la ossa... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Forse solo trascorrere quella serata insieme e fare l'amore mi hanno fatto tornare con i piedi a terra e vedere la realtà delle cose lui non mi ama,non mi vuole ed è inutile continuare ad aspettarlo(a questo punto credo che in fondo l'ho sempre aspettato!),forse solamente adesso mi sono realmente resa conto che dovrò vivere la mia vita senza di lui,...e,in questo momento,la cosa mi terrorizza... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non credo d'aver mai amato qualcuno così completamente ed intensamente ne d'esser stata tanto felice con nessun altro...ma,cazzo,il passato è passato!!!
La mia testa tutto questo lo sa,sache devo andare avanti,dimenticare sono il mio cuore e la mia anima che di accettarlo proprio non vogliono saperne...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Maggio 2007)

*Resta con noi*



Cyntya77 ha detto:


> Spero davvero che voi abbiate ragione perchè non voglio stare così male,la mia amica continua a dirmi di darmi tempo perchè la cosa è appena successa ed io so che ha ragione ma è un dolore talmente lancinante che mi arriva fin dentro la ossa...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non so consigliarti altro.
Resta con noi e non ti sentirai sola a provare dolori da lacerazione...
Forse riuscirai anche a capirti meglio confrontando la tua con altre storie.
Come ho detto a un'altra, non ti resta che concentrarti su te te stessa divenendo la donna che vorresti che lui trovasse se decidesse di tornar da te ..non certo una larva che si trascina piangendo, priva di interessi e di gusto per la vita... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




E così troverai te stessa e potrai fare a meno di quell'amore e ne troverai un altro, forse.


*Strano il mio destino* (Giorgia)

Strano il mio destino
che mi porta qui
a un passo dal tuo cuore
senza arrivare mai
chiusa nel silenzio
sono andata via
via dagli occhi
dalle mani
da te
che donna saro'
se non sei con me
e se ti amero'
ancora e di piu'
strano il mio destino
mi sorprende qui
qui ferma a non capire
dove voglio andare
se tutto quell'amore
io l'ho soffiato via
ma fa male non pensare a te
che donna saro'
se non sei con me
e se ti amero'
ancora e di piu'
io non ti perdero'
oltre il tempo e le distanze andro'
piu' vicino a te
volando al cuore
gli parlero' di me
e restero'
per non lasciarti piu'
per non lasciarti piu'
E' chiaro il mio destino
mi riporta qui
a un passo dal tuo amore
io ti raggiungero'
provero' a gridare
e forse sentirai
la mia voce che ti chiama, se vuoi
che donna saro'
se non sei con me
e se ti amero'
ancora e di piu'
io non ti perdero'
oltre il tempo e le distanze andro'
piu' vicino a te
volando al cuore
gli parlero' di me
e restero'
per non lasciarti piu'
per non lasciarti piu'
per non lasciarti piu'
per non lasciarti piu' 
per non lasciarti piu'


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (28 Maggio 2007)

*un po' drastico...*

Saro' forse un po' drastico....ma da quello che ho letto...dubito fortemente che lei potrebbe aver fatto diversamente o potrebbe dimenticare e risanare le sue ferite....a volte....rare volte...bisogna cedere...arrendersi all'inevitabilita'....un po' come il capitano hakab(se scrive cosi?) lotta per anni contro la balena...alla fine pero'...mentre le onde lo sbruffano di salsedine...li...appeso sulla schiena della sua ossessione...della sua passione...mentre sta per essere inghiottito negli abissi...non e' ne triste ne dispiaciuto....ha avuto quello che desiderava...quello che voleva...cosi come questa Donna ha avuto quello che dentro si era negata e immaginata per tanti anni....dimenticare...dubito che nel suo caso sia possibile...11 anni sono tanti per desiderare senza MAI avere...che altro dire...ti auguro di avere di nuovo quello che hai gia avuto...da come ne parli...sembra davvero che sia l'unico modo per te di sentirti davvero viva...mentre muori di desiderio per lui...


----------



## Old Cyntya77 (28 Maggio 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Saro' forse un po' drastico....ma da quello che ho letto...dubito fortemente che lei potrebbe aver fatto diversamente o potrebbe dimenticare e risanare le sue ferite....a volte....rare volte...bisogna cedere...arrendersi all'inevitabilita'....un po' come il capitano hakab(se scrive cosi?) lotta per anni contro la balena...alla fine pero'...mentre le onde lo sbruffano di salsedine...li...appeso sulla schiena della sua ossessione...della sua passione...mentre sta per essere inghiottito negli abissi...non e' ne triste ne dispiaciuto....ha avuto quello che desiderava...quello che voleva...cosi come questa Donna ha avuto quello che dentro si era negata e immaginata per tanti anni....dimenticare...dubito che nel suo caso sia possibile...11 anni sono tanti per desiderare senza MAI avere...che altro dire...ti auguro di avere di nuovo quello che hai gia avuto...da come ne parli...sembra davvero che sia l'unico modo per te di sentirti davvero viva...mentre muori di desiderio per lui...


Non ti sembra di essere catastrofico? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Se già fosse tutto scritto e non mi fosse data la possibilità di dimenicare ed andare avanti sarebbe l'equivalente di una sentenza di morte... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Adesso sto male e non posso negarlo ma è ovvio che siamo entrambi giunti ad una svolta definitiva ed io non voglio certo arrendermi ad un amore non ricambiato!!!
Sai hai dato il solito punto di vista maschilista tra l'altro trito e ritrito...
Non credo assolutamente di sentirmi viva solo quando "muoio di desiderio per lui"... 
L'amore è fonte di vita questo è vero ma la vita ha tante sfumature e ci sono tante altre situazioni che danno gioia...
Per me la vita è come un foglio bianco sul quale ci è dato di scrivere il nostro destino...


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (28 Maggio 2007)

*ottimo...*

Allora Cinzia scrivi qualcosa di nuovo...che non riguardi lui....perche' dopo 11 anni a me viene difficile credere che tu ne esca cosi facilmente....ma c'e' sempe l'eccezzione...maschilista....mi piace essere dominante in certe situazioni...deciso....ma uno che apre la portiera dell'auto alla Donna non puo' essere maschilista....il piu' delle volte faccio battutine per far incavolare le donne presenti...tutto li


----------



## Bruja (28 Maggio 2007)

*Allora*



Cyntya77 ha detto:


> Per me la vita è come un foglio bianco sul quale ci è dato di scrivere il nostro destino...


Allora sarà il caso che tu cominci a scriverlo a due mani, fino ad ora mi pare che ci sia sempre stato il concorso di qualcuno.......
Bruja


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (28 Maggio 2007)

*e se Bruja...*



Bruja ha detto:


> Allora sarà il caso che tu cominci a scriverlo a due mani, fino ad ora mi pare che ci sia sempre stato il concorso di qualcuno.......
> Bruja


  E se Bruja e' troppo forte battiamo le mani  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ancora una volta  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  per tutta la vita


----------



## Old Cyntya77 (29 Maggio 2007)

Raga sinceramente ci rinuncio...ero entrata in questo sito per avere consigli e non giudizi...invece sembra quasi che qui ci si debba giustificare per ciò che si prova.
Ad esser bravi quando una situazione non ci tocca in prima persona è facile tutti sanno bacchettare...
E in ogni caso in 9 anni ci sono stati tantissimi eventi tra me e lui,contatti e situazioni...in ultima quella della settimana scorsa...
Ma magari devo fare come chi dispensa certi consigli...come se stesse facendo un trattato di matematica giusto???
Questo sito dovrebbe essere dedicato ai sentimenti,alle sensazioni,ai sogni e alle speranze e non a cazzate date a mò di 1+1 fa due...facile no?
Comunque lasciamo stare che di risposte del cxxxo ora non ne ho davvero bisogno...
Mi dispiace però non credevo si potesse essere tanto freddi e cinici su cose del genere ma,come si dice a napoli,il sazio non crede al digiuno e,meglio ancora...
IND'A'VIT'NUN'T'FA'MAI MAST!!!
Grazie per aver capito(ovviamente mi riferisco solo ai "matematici" che mi hanno dato risposte da maestri....per gli altri tutto ok!).


----------



## Bruja (29 Maggio 2007)

*Mi spiace...*

Mi spiace davvero che tu veda solo la parte che credi ti bacchetti e creda che non si consideri la tua sofferenza.....   Il fatto è che per certi versi le pene d'amore le abbiamo passate tutti, e qualcuno anche simili alle tue.
Eè normale che chi è coinvolto in prima persona crede che gli altri siano freddi e sparino sentenze, la verità è che di solito non essere coinvolti aiuta a vedere con chiarezza querllo che l'interessato per scarsa freddezza di considerazione tende a travisare.
Qui lo stile è di essere allievi fino a 80 anni e non certo maestri a 20, ma le opinioni, quelle ci sono sempre dal momento che si ha l'uso della ragione e quindi quelle esponiamo.   
Forse la parte che tu, come molte persone nelle tue condizioni, non vedi è la staticità di una valutazione del passato che influenza il presente.   Non conta che siano passato 11 anni o 11 mesi, conta la qualità del vissuto e la qualità del presente. 
Se pensi che si punti solo a darti contro non hai il senso della realtà, quello che vorremmo, magari attraverso la tua rinnovata c apacità di vivere la tua vita, è di ritrovare quell'equilibrio che ti sarebbe tanto necessario per tornare a stare bene, ma soprattutto che si parli di te, per te e con te..... e non continuanmente di quello che lui poteva ma non ha saputo essere; ormai è come fare la veglia a qualcosa che non c'è più!
Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (29 Maggio 2007)

*Bel Topic!*

Io ho solo due domande:

1a



Cyntya77 ha detto:


> Ovviamente trascorro *tutto il sabato dalla mattina fino alle 20:00,ora dell'appuntamento a preparami*


Nemmeno se ci infilo dentro il lavaggio del sangue e l'idro colon terapia ci metto tanto.

C'è ancora qualcosa che devo imparare?  

	
	
		
		
	


	






2a



Cyntya77 ha detto:


> Poi vedrò se i miei mi prestano 5000 euro per partire e tornare in Australia(ci sono stata due anni fa)devo cambiare aria e un paio di mesi fuori potrebbero aiutarmi a superare la cosa.


Non ci scappa qualcosina anche per me?  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Per tutto il resto, Cinzia, niente di nuovo.
Abbiamo già visto tutto, abbi pazienza ma siamo dei vecchi bavosi.

Certo che tredici anni però...


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (30 Maggio 2007)

*difende...*

Difende questa storia come se fosse una vera storia...tipo quelle dei film d'amore...e' palese come lei ne sia ancora invischiata fin nelle viscere...spero di non perdermi mai in un modo cosi grande per qualcosa di cosi futile e poco godibile...


----------



## Old Cyntya77 (30 Maggio 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Difende questa storia come se fosse una vera storia...tipo quelle dei film d'amore...e' palese come lei ne sia ancora invischiata fin nelle viscere...spero di non perdermi mai in un modo cosi grande per qualcosa di cosi futile e poco godibile...


Sei davvero da ricovero...se il tuo unico scopo è quello di provocare le donne qui sul sito,credimi,faccio molto volentieri a meno dei tuoi interventi!
E da quel poco che mi hai scritto di te si capisce che sei molto superficiale.
Non preoccuparti di ritrovarti in "una storia futile e poco godibile" come la mia al posto tuo mi preoccuperei di ciò che è davvero futile ovvero il tuo cervello!!!
Contento?Hai istigato bene questa donna.
Adesso ti pregherei di evitare d'intervenire nei miei post perchè mi dai davvero sui nervi.
Grazie.


----------



## Old Cyntya77 (30 Maggio 2007)

Nemmeno se ci infilo dentro il lavaggio del sangue e l'idro colon terapia ci metto tanto.

C'è ancora qualcosa che devo imparare?  

	
	
		
		
	


	



 

Bhè dipende...a me piace fare le cose con calma...scrub corpo e viso,ceretta,manicure,pedicure(si scrive così?),doccia,shampoo,messa in piega,creme e cremine varie,trucco,scelta dell'abigliamento...e via discorrendo
Tralasciando l'appuntamento con lui...di tanto in tanto è bello passare una giornata intera a prendersi cura del proprio corpo...



Non ci scappa qualcosina anche per me?  

	
	
		
		
	


	



 

Se ci scappa qualcosina per te?Ti farò sapere chissà magari andiamo insieme in vacanza...


----------



## La Lupa (30 Maggio 2007)

Affare fatto!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Fa uguale se non mi depilo?


----------



## Old Cyntya77 (30 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Affare fatto!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Come preferisci...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Maggio 2007)

*OH !*



Cyntya77 ha detto:


> Come preferisci...


Sei tornata a sorridere!!


----------



## Old Cyntya77 (31 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sei tornata a sorridere!!


 
Bhè stare male non vuole dire mica piangersi addosso... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Mi manca,lo desidero,mi sento triste ma non voglio sprecare tempo inutilmente...
Comunque ho deciso che,sperando di riuscire ad organizzarmi,partirò il mese prossimo per un'esperienza lavorativa all'estero di qualche mese...ricaricherò le batterie e magari quando tornerò vedrò le cose sotto un punto di vista diverso...
Speriamo bene!!!!


----------



## Rebecca (1 Giugno 2007)

Cyntya77 ha detto:


> Ieri lui mi ha risposto:
> "Amo più della mia vita XXXXX e mi è entrata dentro a tal punto che ogni battito del mio cuore è legato ad ogni battito delle sue ciglia...voglio che tu non sia scontenta...voglio solo che la serenità sia parte importante della tua vita.Io non sparirò e di discorsetti telefonici notturni e di belle serate accompagnate da una birra ne esisteranno ancora...magari in 4.T.v.b."
> Sono stata dimenticata...ma dovrei essere felice...lui mi vuole bene!!!
> 
> ...








Io tutta questa maturità che dici di aver trovato in lui non la vedo proprio.
Il suo messaggio è stato di una insensibilità enorme. Certo, fa bene a togliere le illusioni, ma c'è modo e modo... E il riferimento ai discorsetti notturni lo trovo davvero da persona egoista e insensibile.
Ti vuole bene? Bel modo di  dimostrarlo.
Farsti meglio ad essere incavolata come una iena...


----------



## Rebecca (1 Giugno 2007)

Cyntya77 ha detto:


> Raga sinceramente ci rinuncio...ero entrata in questo sito per avere consigli e non giudizi...invece sembra quasi che qui ci si debba giustificare per ciò che si prova.
> Ad esser bravi quando una situazione non ci tocca in prima persona è facile tutti sanno bacchettare...
> E in ogni caso in 9 anni ci sono stati tantissimi eventi tra me e lui,contatti e situazioni...in ultima quella della settimana scorsa...
> Ma magari devo fare come chi dispensa certi consigli...come se stesse facendo un trattato di matematica giusto???
> ...












Ma ho letto gli stessi post che hai letto tu?????


----------



## Rebecca (1 Giugno 2007)

*Turn*



Cyntya77 ha detto:


> Sei davvero da ricovero...se il tuo unico scopo è quello di provocare le donne qui sul sito,credimi,faccio molto volentieri a meno dei tuoi interventi!
> E da quel poco che mi hai scritto di te si capisce che sei molto superficiale.
> Non preoccuparti di ritrovarti in "una storia futile e poco godibile" come la mia al posto tuo mi preoccuperei di ciò che è davvero futile ovvero il tuo cervello!!!
> Contento?Hai istigato bene questa donna.
> ...


Turn per favore intervieni nei  miei. Grazie  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Scusa, Cyntia, mi sono portata a letto per 8 mesi un uomo sposato, e ti posso assicurare che qui non ho mai trovato giudizi, almeno dalle persone che qui hanno risposto a te, ma un gran conforto, persino da persone tradite che avrebbero potuto bene riversare su di me ben altro atteggiamento.
Non so perrchè tu ti senta giudicata, ma ti consiglierei di rileggere a sangue freddo quello che qui ti hanno scritto, dedicando il loro tempo a cercare di farti stare meglio. Ad ogni modo non si capisce perchè tu debba insultare così le persone.
Ciao.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Giugno 2007)

**



Rita ha detto:


> Turn per favore intervieni nei miei. Grazie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grazie


----------



## Old sfigatta (3 Giugno 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> *Turn per favore intervieni nei miei*. Grazie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Verena67 (10 Giugno 2007)

Cyntya77 ha detto:


> Bhè stare male non vuole dire mica piangersi addosso...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scusa Cynthia leggo la tua storia solo ora ma io ti trovo simpatica!
Non badare a noi, siamo dei vecchi cinici!

Hai tutto il diritto di conservare il sapore "Importante " di questa storia (anche se visto dal di fuori lui mi sembra alquanto "peloso" nel suo comportamento...) ma mi sembra fattivo da parte tua l'atteggiamento concreto alla "Passerà, guardiamo al futuro!"

Cosa fatta capo ha, si dice, e sono sicura che nuove importanti esperienze sentimentali ti aspettano!

Brava continua così! E ...BUON VIAGGIO!!!


Un bacio!


----------



## Old Cyntya77 (14 Giugno 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Turn per favore intervieni nei miei. Grazie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Carissima Rita non credo d'aver insultato nessuno ho risposto a tono ad una persona che è intervenuta nei miei post,parole sue,per provocare e,sinceramente,mi sembra che la sia lui la persona che si diverte a sparare sulla croce rossa. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Io mi sono aperta su questo forum per avere dei consigli,perchè mi sono trovata a reagire in una maniera che mai mi sarei aspettata rispetto ad un evento che mi ha fatto provare un forte dolore e se a te al posto mio non ti fossero girate le così dette sarei rimasta stupita. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non mi reputo il tipo che incassa le "istigazioni"degli altri in silenzio a maggior ragione in una situazione in cui si sta soffrendo. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




In ogni caso non credo che quella persona abbia bisogno di avvocati difensori,se avesse avuto la necessità di rispondere l'avrebbe fatto,penso,da solo.


----------



## Old Cyntya77 (14 Giugno 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Scusa Cynthia leggo la tua storia solo ora ma io ti trovo simpatica!
> Non badare a noi, siamo dei vecchi cinici!
> 
> Hai tutto il diritto di conservare il sapore "Importante " di questa storia (anche se visto dal di fuori lui mi sembra alquanto "peloso" nel suo comportamento...) ma mi sembra fattivo da parte tua l'atteggiamento concreto alla "Passerà, guardiamo al futuro!"
> ...


Grazie per il sostegno!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




E' passato quasi un mese da quella serata,il tempo è volato ma adesso mi sento meglio.
Al di là di quello che ha fatto o detto lui in questa situazione ci siamo anche io,i miei sentimenti e la mia vita con tutto il bagaglio di esperienze ed emozioni che ne deriva.
Questa storia per me è importante,quello che ho provato,che ho vissuto è importante.
A volte si dimentica che nelle storie si è in due e c'è tutto il mondo d'entrambi da considerare.
Non voglio santificare una persona che santa non è ma nemmeno demonizzarla e condannarla.
Se difendo questa storia è perchè non è solo la sua storia ma anche la nostra e soprattutto la mia.
Io non voglio dimenticare voglio ricordare sempre e comunque ma senza coinvolgimenti emotivi nella mia vita presente e fututa e so che ci riuscirò perchè la voglia d'amare,d'essere amata di costruire qualcosa di vero è molto più grande e forte del dolore,se pur immenso,per la "perdita"di quel ragazzo.
In fondo il passato,bello o brutto,non va mai rinnegato,dimenticato o odiato perchè ci dice da dove veniamo è parte di noi ma si deve far si che non influenzi negativamente il nostro presente ed il nostro futuro.
Questo è il mio scopo,imparare a camminare di nuovo da sola,a rialzarmi,ad amare ancora senza dover cancellare una fetta tanto importante della mia vita.


----------



## Bruja (14 Giugno 2007)

*Bravissimna*



Cyntya77 ha detto:


> Grazie per il sostegno!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Questo è lo spirito e la conseguenza che una storia, per quanto problematica, disagevole o sbagliata, deve lasciare come bagaglio..... non la distruzione dei propri sentimenti e delle esperienze penose ma la costruzione di sè che è tanto più utile se fatta per mezzo delle traversie della vita.
Bruja


----------

